
How the science of human behavior is beginning to reshape the US government - Amorymeltzer
https://theconversation.com/how-the-science-of-human-behavior-is-beginning-to-reshape-the-us-government-48145
======
MollyR
Aren't a lot of psychological studies coming under scrutiny for lack of
reproducibility, and now the government is using them in policy design ? This
is more than a little unsettling.

~~~
benp84
Did you read the article? They're basically A/B testing their notifications
and forms. It's nearly costless and they quickly scrap what doesn't work.

~~~
MollyR
From the article " As the evidence for the SBST’s programs continues to
accumulate, the hope is that behavioral insights become as central in
policymakers' thinking as economic ones, helping us build effective policies
from the ground up."

My concern is where the behavioral insights are coming from, if they are
coming from stringent reproducible tests, that's great. But many recent
articles about psychological studies suggest there is crisis in that field,
and so called insights need to taken with some salt, especially if the goal is
to create national policy.

------
dang
Url changed from [http://qz.com/545515/the-science-of-human-behavior-is-
reshap...](http://qz.com/545515/the-science-of-human-behavior-is-reshaping-
the-us-government/), which points to this.

